# Lens Caps and Lens Caps for EF-M lenses



## Rocky (May 17, 2015)

All my lens caps for my EF-M lenses (18-55mm, 11-22mm and 22mm) have a tendency to fall off from the lens or from my hand easily. I cannot even recall how many times that I have to pick them up from the ground. My new way to combat the problem is to use lens hood on all three lenses and not even use the lens cap. Lens cap will still be used when the "system " is in storage. As long as I keep the inside of my camera bag clean. It should not be a problem. I have enough room in my Nova 2 bag for each lens to be put inside the bag facing down. The lens cap also minimize the chance for my own finger to touch the front element of the lens by accident. I always have lens brush and blower in my camera bag. Any comment or suggestion is welcome.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 17, 2015)

Rocky said:


> All my lens caps for my EF-M lenses (18-55mm, 11-22mm and 22mm) have a tendency to fall off from the lens or from my hand easily. I cannot even recall how many times that I have to pick them up from the ground. My new way to combat the problem is to use lens hood on all three lenses and not even use the lens cap. Lens cap will still be used when the "system " is in storage. As long as I keep the inside of my camera bag clean. It should not be a problem. I have enough room in my Nova 2 bag for each lens to be put inside the bag facing down. The lens cap also minimize the chance for my own finger to touch the front element of the lens by accident. I always have lens brush and blower in my camera bag. Any comment or suggestion is welcome.



Rocky, a fingerprint or dust on the front element of a lens will not appear in a photo, so don't worry about that. I do not put my lens cap on while my camera is out of its case. 

I can't say why your lens caps are falling off, if you are using a filter, that might be a cause, but it sounds like you are not. I have little control over my fingers, and drop things easily. Because of this, I take a little extra time to insure that my lens caps actually went on properly and are securely snapped into place. Rarely, I don't properly secure it, and it drops off.

I hope you can figure that out. I actually use cheap center pinch ebay lens caps most of the time. They are a tad less secure than the Canon ones, but once I learned to check them carefully, they stay on.


----------



## bf (May 17, 2015)

I don't have a similar problem with these lens caps. I always use hoods for my lenses unless I use a CPL. Yesterday my JJC hood saved my 11-22 lens.


----------



## Rocky (May 17, 2015)

bf said:


> I don't have a similar problem with these lens caps. I always use hoods for my lenses unless I use a CPL. Yesterday my JJC hood saved my 11-22 lens.


The hood of my 18-55mm saved the lens in Hamburg couple weeks ago. The camera with lens fell about 3 feet on to wooden floor, the hood was cracked and anything else in okay.


----------



## twagn (May 17, 2015)

When putting the cap on with lens hood in place my cap fell off often. Took the lens hood off first then put the cap on ...much better. I could see what I was doing :-\


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 17, 2015)

No issues with caps falling off, with or without hoods. I have B+W XS-Pro filters on the 11-22 and 18-55, which have less threading than the bare lenses.


----------



## sunnyVan (May 17, 2015)

I have same problem with my M lenses but I don't bother using hoods or uv filters or caps. I don't baby the M lenses as much as my EF lenses.


----------



## twagn (May 22, 2015)

sunnyVan said:


> I have same problem with my M lenses but I don't bother using hoods or uv filters or caps. I don't baby the M lenses as much as my EF lenses.



Ok, I just ditched all my EOS M lens caps, hoods, filters thanks..wait...anyone looking for a 43mm or 52mm before I chuck em? I'm going to try and sell the filters even though they're useless


----------



## Vivid Color (May 22, 2015)

I would be interested in getting the extra EF-M lens caps, hood, and/or filters.


----------



## Krob78 (Jun 5, 2015)

I've not experienced any issues with lens caps falling off of any of my ef-M lenses at all..


----------



## AvTvM (Jun 5, 2015)

I am also constantly loosing (original Canon) EF-M front lens caps. Much more so than on my Ef-S and EF lenses. Probanly because i am using a fairly tight, small bag for my M-system. 

Have already repurchased 43/52/55 caps two times. Don't use protective filters on my EF-M glass, only Polariter or grad ND when really needed.

Got third party lens hoods on all my EF-M lenses, except on 22/2. by now i also carry my full assortment of EF-M lenses in the bag without lens caps. Not really worried about scratching a front element - and if it were to happen, i am not very concerned thanks to the very affordable prices of all current EF-M glass. Quite relaxing compared to 2000+ EF L glass.


----------



## Bennymiata (Jun 5, 2015)

Why don't you guys use a cord attached to the lens cap and the camera?
That way, you won't loose them.

I don't have any problems with loosing them, but I think putting your lens cap on is very important so that the fine dust the lens attracts from the air will inevitably put many fine scratches on the front element.


----------



## AvTvM (Jun 5, 2015)

Bennymiata said:


> Why don't you guys use a cord attached to the lens cap and the camera?
> That way, you won't loose them.


Thanks for the suggestion, but no thanks. ;-) 
Tried it once and found it incredibly annoying having that lens cap dangle of the lens in front of me.


----------

